# How to "unsave" word document ?



## Michel512TR (Sep 17, 2004)

I opened a Word document. I seriously modified it then, instead of using "save as" I hit the "save" button.
My original doc is gone.
Anyway to recover it ?????
Thanks a lot.
Michel


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Basically, no. Most situations require you to perform a backup, its not done automatically.

But you could restore it from that backup you did recently? 
What? no regular backup regime?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you have good karma, you might be able to rescue it through Word's Track Changes feature. I don't know exactly where to find that but peek through the menus or wait for someone else thats more familiar with Word.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Sorry, Michel. Kiwiguy is right (as usual).

NO.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Short of having a backup copy of the document before the change, about the only thing I can suggest is relying on something (as I do) like Norton's Go Back (it comes free with Norton SystemWorks). All you have to do is reboot, hit the space bar when Go Back calls for it, and pick a TIME before the mistake was made. This little program has saved me several times, and I highly recommend it!


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Yep, she's fine. They made me temp admin while she was away, and left the title. Been a few months now...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL. well enjoy. ps do u know her just wonderin as i know some people have met her and others just have just know eachother awhile because of the forums.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Nope. Never met her IRL.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

I hate to complain, people, but every single one of your OT posts pops up in my Inbox as a reply to this inquiry. *sighs* Can you take it somewhere else?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

the notification is default. to change it go to your user cp. and change it to no email notification.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you don't want emails, don't subscribe to them.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

well she could subscribe and just disable notifications.


----------



## CTRL-Zalltheway (Feb 25, 2007)

I just had this problem and while googling for the answer I came across this blog and was inspired by it! So here's what I found:

If you have not yet closed out the Word document then _don't._ While keeping that document open, then open another blank Word doc and copy to this doc all of the changes from the original doc into this one. Then go back to your original doc and CTRL-Z your way all the way back to the beginning to where you started (or to where you want to be). Hope that this helps. . . .  Have a great week. -jh


----------



## harish (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't be too confident of Ctrl-Z. The document has already been saved. There is no undo available after save.

But there is another solution. The ~ files created in the folder can help.

Harish Swamy


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

One reason I recommend at least 5 previous days backup for all my customers. Most have 10.


----------

